# Videos of gobies



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

This is pretty mindblowing. 





I hope someone local gets an itch big enough to get some of these gobies. I imported only two of the species seen on these videos. One of them ate BBA like there was nothing tastier. The S. elegans:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fw&1357774603
I do not know how easy are the other species to buy in the US.

More here:
http://www.youtube.com/user/pabloxanibar/videos


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Great share, if they really do eat bba that good I might get some for my river biotope (have been on my list anyway). Do you no whether all Stiphodons eat bba or especially the S. elegans?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

My experience with a goby eating BBA has been only with S. ornatus. And it was not really practical. I dropped one single fish in a 160 gallon tank full of BBA. I mean you could not see any of the decorations in that tank - it was covered with BBA.

The goby decided that she's going to live on a patch of Java Moss right by the front glass. Would not go anywhwere else. She cleaned about 3 square inches perfectly in about 3 days. The fine Java Moss leaves were not affected. The BBA was gone completely, as if it was never there. Except that it was only on that area.

I say "she" because S. ornatus was sold as a separate species but it looks like those where the females of the species. She looked liked this:









A few of the other gobies I had where never even interested in any algae. I do not know about the colorful looking ones.


----------

